# MOBO / PSU Issue: POwer llight glows on MOBO but it does not boot



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 29, 2016)

My ASUS Mobo is showing green light once the mains are ON. But when i hit the On button on the Cabinet, the MOBO does not boot.

my config: MOBO-Asus M5A97R2.0 EVO, CPU-AMD 6300 3.5Ghz, RAM-GSkill 2x4Gb, PSU-Antech 550P V2

Initially i suspected my PSU, so i check it with Multimeter, for all the points it showed voltages 5V & 12V. 
Also i checked my PSU with my friends computer which worked prefectly fine.  

On the MoBO the green light glows, also the green light on the GPU glows. 
I then removed all the accesories and only connected PSU to the MOBO. And then  tried to short the Power SW pins  OR the RESET Pins on the MOBO but nothing happens. Even there is no BEEP Sound.

is it MOBO issue or is it the PSU under loading condition issue? pls help.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 29, 2016)

^^ Do the fans rotate after you switch it on? Is it possible for you to check with a different compatible Motherboard?


----------



## madhu (Aug 29, 2016)

Have you removed RAM and tested the mobo alone ? If not try it..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 30, 2016)

Update :
I had give the board to local repair shop..
He took a days time to check but couldn't fix it...
He replied ... that Bridge is the issue .. PS1 is not showing any voltage...
Dont know wht means ...

But he suggested me to give it to ASUS service center ...to get it check...


----------



## xman0752 (Oct 19, 2016)

check if the mobo chipsets are warming up . report back


----------



## xman0752 (Oct 22, 2016)

It's dry soldered at the bridge 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2016)

Alive_Hunter said:


> Update :
> I had give the board to local repair shop..
> He took a days time to check but couldn't fix it...
> He replied ... that Bridge is the issue .. PS1 is not showing any voltage...
> ...



I suspect it has to do something 24 pin connector on the motherboard. May be some components related to that region knocked off.


----------

